# Need to fatten up some frogs



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have 3 P. lamasi in temp containers. I really need to fatten them up. I have them in 190 oz containers loaded with spring tails. Is there anything else I can do for them? I definately dont want to move them until they put on some weight. So any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The less they are bothered the better they will do. A really well planted tank or put the temp containers somehwere hidden so they can't see movement around them. I assume you have a few plants in with them, if not a few pathos sprigs and a couple of hiding spots will make them much happier.
As a rule to fatten up skinny frogs the best way is to feed a small amount several times per day. But if food is always present making them as relaxed and worry free about outside stress is the best you can do.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Keep the temps in the mid 70's.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Termites, Termites, termites.
I really forgot one basic part of my regime until yesterday. 
I have a pair of standard lamasi where the male wasnt too skinny, but worrisome to me. I broke into the termite container and figured I`d do rounds. Man, it all came back to me, why and how I did this in the first place. I spot fed every frog in the house w/ termite after termite after termite. That was my secret to raising 10 frogs in a 10gal. termites. They get so fat they never have to compete or stress. the food is white, full of fat and constantly moving. PLus I drop a termmite in front of every frog wherever they are. Everyone eats the same amount and they eat termites as long as they are. 1 termite must be worth 10 fruit flies or more. They must be easy to digest as they squash easily and the frogs sometimes bite them in half.
Needless to say I went back to the old spot and they were everywhere.
Plus it`s sooo relaxing focusing on dropping termites right in front of them, you have to move slow and they get to relate you to food and not a giant running by that could step on them.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Some other suggestions:

fruit fly larvae
flour beatle larvae
baby wax worms
small phonix worms
termites


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

So where might a city-slicker find termintes? I don't think I've seen them for sale anywhere.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Not to side track the feeding discussion but why do you think they are too thin? Panguana lamasi, particularly younger ones run slender and males can remain quite streamlined for life. How old are they and can you post a picture?

Bill


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies every one.
I want to point out that these were a trade that I am VERY happy with. They are not by any mean on their death bed or anything like that. They went straight to gobbling up spring tails as soon as I put them in the QT conatiner. 
I have been comparing them to my imitators so to me they just look a bit slender. I want to give them a few days of uninterrupted /stressfree home life before I take pics but I will get some up soon. IT may be just be me over reacting.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Kristy,

That helps put things in perspective as imitators come out of the water looking like little fatties (at least mine have) while panguana lamasi come out much leaner. They can also take on an almost alarmingly thin appearance (maybe they think they are runway models in Milan) when they stretch out.

Bill


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I think this may be what had happned to mine. I just got them and was comparing to imitators. They looks alot more comfortable today and not a stretched out so they dont look bad at all. Im still going to leave them in the temp container for a few to make sure they are ok ( stress form the trip and all) 
BUt I do want to say thank you for all you suggestions and maybe next time I wont worry so much.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Made a good thread of how to fatten up frogs though eh? lol


----------

